# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Falta de conectividade

## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos  :Olá: 

Por razões alheias ao nosso servidor, tivemos hoje uma pequena interrupção na conectividade ao nosso servidor.

Esperamos que ja se encontre tudo resolvido a partir deste instante.

----------


## Ingo Barao

foi so um bocadinho :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá a todos 
> 
> Por razões alheias ao nosso servidor, tivemos hoje uma pequena interrupção na conectividade ao nosso servidor.
> 
> Esperamos que ja se encontre tudo resolvido a partir deste instante.


 :Olá: Boa tarde Julio

Pouco depois de teres informado voltei a ter o mesmo problema e logo a seguir entrei no meu correio electrónico do gmail sem problemas e onde abri mais uma página http://www.neogea.it/catalog/index.php que recebi de um dos foruns Italianos onde estou a divulgar o nosso forum. Não tive qualquer problema de navegação no gmail e nessa página mas no nosso forum tive e já não é a primeira vez. Nos últimos dias tenho tido esse problema. Já pensei que pudesse ser trafego a mais ou então pela minha placa usb do kanguru 3.6, mas agora e depois do que acima relato, não me parece que seja da placa usb.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Constantino Filho

Por aqui no Patropi está funcionando as mil maravilhas :yb665:  !

----------


## Filipe Simões

Eu dei conta de ele estar em baixo uns 10 min antes da mensagem do julio e uns minutos depois novamente, mas nunca me tinha acontecido.

Algum update aos servidores...

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Olá a todos 
> 
> Por razões alheias ao nosso servidor, tivemos hoje uma pequena interrupção na conectividade ao nosso servidor.
> 
> Esperamos que ja se encontre tudo resolvido a partir deste instante.


Hoje estive pouco tempo online mas à uns dias atrás detectei uma flutuação no serviço mas sempre por poucos minutos.

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Boa tarde Julio
> 
> Pouco depois de teres informado voltei a ter o mesmo problema e logo a seguir entrei no meu correio electrónico do gmail sem problemas e onde abri mais uma página http://www.neogea.it/catalog/index.php que recebi de um dos foruns Italianos onde estou a divulgar o nosso forum. Não tive qualquer problema de navegação no gmail e nessa página mas no nosso forum tive e já não é a primeira vez. Nos últimos dias tenho tido esse problema. Já pensei que pudesse ser trafego a mais ou então pela minha placa usb do kanguru 3.6, mas agora e depois do que acima relato, não me parece que seja da placa usb.
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno



tens de mudar do kanguru 3.6 pra outra coisa qq que isso é muito fraco!  :yb624:  esses problemas de navegação são tipicos neles

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Eu também tenho notado alguns problemas pontuais com a ligação ao reefforum. Por vezes carregando em "Novas mensagens" fica tanto tempo à procura que dá página não encontrada ou algo parecido.

Hoje, dia 17, não consegui ligação ao fórum desde as 21:54 até às 22:13

----------


## Julio Macieira

Pelos vistos continua  :yb624: 

O problema é do nosso provider. Não se trata do nosso servidor. Trata-se mesmo da perda de acesso a ele.

Espero que a situação normalize.  :Pracima:

----------


## Paulo Serrano

continua e de que maneira. LOL

----------

